# I would like to see Rumor Has It bred with Omen vom Radhaus



## Blondi's Revenge

What do you guys think?



















I feel like such a breeding would produce a super champ, what do you guys think? And who has the contact information to make this happen


----------



## Fodder

just that simple huh? lol...

a super champion in which ring?


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm sure Kent already knows what dog be wants to use. Why do you want to see this dog bred to Rumor?


----------



## mspiker03

Isn't Omen in China now?


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

mspiker03 said:


> Isn't Omen in China now?


What's he doing in China . . update me please 



Fodder said:


> just that simple huh? lol...
> 
> a super champion in which ring?


All of them of course - don't you know what a super dog is? Everything - breed shows, working, herding and a Hollywood actor superhero

AD champion
BH
SchIII
IPO3
HGH herding dog title 
PH - police dog certification
FH - tracking
BIH - guide dog
ZH - customs dog
DH service dog

she shall do it all 
KKL1
Sieger
VA
A1 hips


----------



## Jax08

What exactly is an "AD champion"?

And do you know that SchIII was replaced with IPO3 so no longer exists? Is this something only a "super dog" an achieve? Possibly by time travel back to the time of SchIII?


----------



## Jenny720

I can't wait to see who Kent chooses.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

No comment...oops thats a comment.


----------



## Jenny720

He has done all this he sounds pretty impressive.


----------



## mspiker03

Blondi's Revenge said:


> What's he doing in China . . update me please



They sold him to someone in China.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge

mspiker03 said:


> They sold him to someone in China.


Do you know who to? Is he still breeding?


----------



## WateryTart

HTML:







dogfaeries said:


> I'm sure Kent already knows what dog be wants to use.


I'm sure, and I really might consider selling my soul to have one of her puppies, but somehow I still don't think it would happen.


----------



## dogfaeries

WateryTart said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, and I really might consider selling my soul to have one of her puppies, but somehow I still don't think it would happen.




I'm with you on that one!


----------



## WateryTart

dogfaeries said:


> I'm with you on that one!


Is it wrong that I'm actually sad knowing that it would never happen?


----------



## Jenny720

WateryTart said:


> dogfaeries said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm actually sad knowing that it would never happen?
Click to expand...


Yes the list for Rumor puppies is incredibly long. I'm still not sure who the stud will be.


----------



## dogfaeries

WateryTart said:


> Is it wrong that I'm actually sad knowing that it would never happen?




Not at all, lol. 
Years ago there was a top winning Dobe, Ch Toledobes Serengetti. I would have killed to have a puppy from her. All-time top-winning Working Group bitch in history. When she walked into the ring it was electric!


----------

